# Road cone dust cyclone



## steve54uk (Jun 13, 2013)

To my surprise it does actually work but the sides of the cone collapses in on itself after a couple of minutes.
I would be grateful if anyone out there, who has also built one of these, shed some light as to what i have not done in building my version of a road cone dust cyclone?
Cheers Steve


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

I suspect the quality of the cone selected may be a huge variable. Some of them are almost fragile and I guess are considered consumables some of them are built like you could, well, drive a truck over 'em and they'd bounce back.


----------



## steve54uk (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi Mark, I hear what you're saying, but because I've sealed all the joints as best as I could do I need to have some sort of vent hole to act as a release valve? I can get around it somewhat by reducing the suction on my Fein vac but then I'm defeating my goal.
Cheers Steve


----------



## stevepeterson (Dec 17, 2009)

Are both the inside and the outside of the cone under suction? Or does the inside have a vacuum while the outside is exposed to normal air? I recall seeing a design where the entire cone was placed inside a tall trash can to keep the pressure equal on both sides of the cone.


----------

